# Deca 300mg/ml



## XYchromeDome (Sep 3, 2003)

I picked up some deca with 300mg/ml.  So I can shoot a whole 400mg at once.  My question is if should I do this in one shot/week or would it be better to seperate the shots or several days?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 3, 2003)

Regular Deca is fine once a week, durabolin needs to be shot more frequently.

Measuring out 1 1/3cc sounds like it will be alot of "fun," if you do every 5 day 1cc injects you can score a 420mg/week dose.


----------



## XYchromeDome (Sep 4, 2003)

its Nandralone deconate I think.  I threw the lable away, just incase my mother found it.


----------



## XYchromeDome (Sep 4, 2003)

i've been injecting once a week,  200, 200, 300,  this week is 400.   I'm doing it with sustonon250 500mg/week (twice a week injecs)


----------



## crackerjack414 (Sep 5, 2003)

why are u tapering the natural half life of the drug its self should provide the tapering


----------



## Mudge (Sep 5, 2003)

Dont freaking taper, its a waste of your time.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by XYchromeDome *_
> its Nandralone deconate I think.  I threw the lable away, just incase my mother found it.


How old are you?


----------



## gr81 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by XYchromeDome *_
> its Nandralone deconate I think.  I threw the lable away, just incase my mother found it.




Won't she be just as suspicious if she finds an unmarked vial?? I doubt that she will see Nandrolone Decanate and be any more wary, maybe not though


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 7, 2003)

I would think the syringe would be a dead give away. lol


----------



## XYchromeDome (Sep 8, 2003)

LOL  I'm 23.  my parents pay my tuition, so I'm not trying to mess things up that way, if you know what I mean.   

I'm tapering it up while I'm doing 500mg Sustunon250.  I was trying to follow sample cycles that I've seen around.  So its a waiste of time?  what about on the way out? should I not taper off?  just go 400mg till the end?


----------



## XYchromeDome (Sep 8, 2003)

plus my mother is a Nurse, and she always talks about this guy who did a lot of steroids, and now his muscles are permanatly stiff.   She'd freak out if she caught me.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 8, 2003)

Permanently stiff?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by XYchromeDome *_
> So its a waiste of time?  what about on the way out? should I not taper off?  just go 400mg till the end?



It will take several weeks to enter full strength in your body, and it will take several to "clear" as far as anabolic properties - so tapering is a waste of time, if anything people FRONT LOAD they dont taper up, nor down.


----------



## nutter58 (Sep 8, 2003)

what brand do you think you have?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by XYchromeDome *_
> muscles are permanatly stiff.



You would think that at least people practicing in the medical field would be more up on this shit that the general public.   I know one muscle it does NOT make permenantly stiff. lol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nutter58 *_
> what brand do you think you have?



If it's 300mg, there are not too many choices.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 8, 2003)

Nandrolone 300 mg/ml; Ttokkyo Labs 

Thats the only one I can find.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> I would think the syringe would be a dead give away. lol


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  THAT IS FUKING FUNNY AS SHIT.   A bottle of drugs with no label and a syringe.   Naa mom will never know what this is.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 9, 2003)

Flex it said:
			
		

> *I was always told about double the amount of Test that you are doing Deca. Everybody is different, but I know when I was doing 300mg of Deca per week and 250mg of Test a week, I got Deca dick real quick. Once I did another 250 of Test, I was fine... *



For you Deca only people.


----------



## XYchromeDome (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  THAT IS FUKING FUNNY AS SHIT.   A bottle of drugs with no label and a syringe.   Naa mom will never know what this is.


LMAO.   yeah, this is sounding rediculous.  oh well


----------



## Mudge (Sep 10, 2003)

Some people come up with the idea that it will be B12 if they are caught, sucks to lie though.


----------



## slowpain (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey bro this winter I am going to take a deca test cycle also. Let me know how the sustanon is working. I was thinkin of going with 500mgs enanthate and 400mgs deca per week.  How are your gains so far?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Nandrolone 300 mg/ml; Ttokkyo Labs
> 
> Thats the only one I can find.



QV as well.  And some underground stuff that we won't mention


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by XYchromeDome *_
> I picked up some deca with 300mg/ml.  So I can shoot a whole 400mg at once.  My question is if should I do this in one shot/week or would it be better to seperate the shots or several days?



I don't get how guys in the U.S. get steriods.  Is it widely available in Canada?  Like over the counter?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 11, 2003)

No it is not over the counter, but it is decriminalized in Canada. You cannot buy it or sell it, but you can possess it 

Same way you get drugs in the US, you know somebody or you dont.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Sep 11, 2003)

Ttokkyo is gone the way of the dinasour if some one offers it to u, iam betting its realy old or its fake. Either way be cautious
though i have heard that its starting to get back on the shelfs in some border towns


----------



## XYchromeDome (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by slowpain *_
> Hey bro this winter I am going to take a deca test cycle also. Let me know how the sustanon is working. I was thinkin of going with 500mgs enanthate and 400mgs deca per week.  How are your gains so far?


my gains are going quite well, my only problem is that I'm not eating enough.  I'm away for University, so sometimes I can't get any chow.  I'm in week 5 and about 15lbs up.  It really kicked in last week.  I'm not sure if its the sus or the deca though.  the sus ends this week, so we'll see how much further the deca takes me  (assuming it's not fake).


----------



## XYchromeDome (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Deca 300mg/ml*



> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I don't get how guys in the U.S. get steriods.  Is it widely available in Canada?  Like over the counter?


I didn't even know it was decriminalized like that.  but its almost as easy to find and marijuana.  Basically if you go to a gym with big guys, get to know them.  If you're a big guy, you'll be offered.


----------



## davecreed (May 15, 2004)

just wanted to comment on a few things in this thread. As a canadaian, i have found that it is incredible easy to purchase gear. I have never had a prolem with fake stuff.  I guess it would be because there is a greater market for fakes in the states than in Canada(there are more kids in grade school in the states eanting to used gear than all people in canada--we're too small...lol) 

second, i agree with the person that said watch out for anything from Ttokkyo...they are excllent if its real...but RUMOUR has it that they got into making Extasy(big thing over there) and got busted and shut down..so be wary. There of tones fo underground lab making deca a a 300mg/ml(like someone said....we'll keep them nameless for here) most of them are vet labs too...so there nice and potent...mmm mmm good!lol.  

thirdly- i think tapering up is stupid unless oyu are unsure how you body will respond to a high dose...so you star low to experiment....toehr than that its usless.....taper off, however, is a good idea in my(non-expert)opinion i think the whole point of tapering is not to try and bring you own natural test. levels back to normal(cause that wont happen...test. inhibits at low doeses....so you might as well be gaining from it till the last second) but rather, taper off using a less inhibitatoy drug...such as deca or primo, in order to lower you esrogen level in stages...instead of just discontinuing test. use and haveing extremely high estrogens...with no tatural test....tapering will aloow you estrogens levels to come down...while still providing some ababolic/anti-catabolic effects.

lastly....I have never experienced "deca dick".. my first cycle was 600mg/week of deca for 10 weeks....my natural test was still pumping(at extremely low doeses....i think it was 15....normal is 19 and up..[forget the measurments...sorry] and my estrogen was only in the high normal area). I think every side effect experience with RESPONSIBLE steroid use is highly varient on genetic predispostion....no problems with limp gimp in my family....me pa's 51 and still goin' "hard"lol....i know what bill roberts and alot of the experts have said...but i think it cause they are getting a glimps of there 40yr+ future lol....sorry boys.

please note that all above info is only my OPINION..i am not trying to call anyone a lyer....just puting my view in..

p.s ALWAYS get blood work done....before you start....and every 2 weeks or so after that unil natural test. levels recover.


----------

